# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  La sequía vacía Las Tablas de Daimiel

## FEDE

La sequía vacía Las Tablas de Daimiel
https://tiempoyradar.es/noticias-del...1-dfc5f8b64d63

TiempoRadar - el tiempo que quieres
https://app.tiempoyradar.es/U13Q/esESShare

----------

perdiguera (08-sep-2022)

----------


## guaje

Cierto, la sequía ha sido terrible esta año...tanto como la sobreexplotación de acuíferos, la avaricia de las compañías eléctricas, la obsolescencia de infraestructuras...imagino que no cabía todo en el titular de la noticia cuando la editaron :'D Gracias por compartir!

----------

